# ROCKSTAR 2: Speculation is over...



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Tommy Lee
Jason Newsted
Gilby Clarke

They are called SuperNova and need a Lead Singer.


http://jam.canoe.ca/Television/2006/...491283-cp.html


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Hmm could be interesting. I didn't watch the last one at all(not a INXS fan). But Tommy Lee is pretty cool and Newsted is a very smart guy in my opinion(got out of Metallica before they got even worse). Gilby is a bit of a shocker to me, didn;t know he was even still around. I wonder if Axl will try out.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Although not a big INXS fan either, I did watch most of it. Some of those singers were really quite good. Wonder whatever happened to the Cdn girl that lasted till the end? She was great.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

dwagar said:


> Although not a big INXS fan either, I did watch most of it. Some of those singers were really quite good. Wonder whatever happened to the Cdn girl that lasted till the end? She was great.


The guitarist in the house band was REALLY good. rafael moreira is his name, i think. great tones, lots of great playing.


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

dwagar said:


> Wonder whatever happened to the Cdn girl that lasted till the end? She was great.


Sweet Suzie McNeil!


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

CalgaryTerry said:


> The guitarist in the house band was REALLY good. rafael moreira is his name, i think. great tones, lots of great playing.


That's for sure. I was drooling over the Bad Cats he was playing through.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

If Tommy Lee bows out, they could put this guy on drums:


----------



## Welladjusted (Feb 19, 2006)

it was tempting to go to the auditions in toronto, but while my voice is pretty good (2.5 octaves), i have zero stage presence.

i wonder if those three have ever played together. they're all pretty established and accomplished, but you really can't fake chemistry, and it'll look like a publicity stunt if they don't have it


----------



## walden (Feb 5, 2006)

that sounds like an interesting line-up... but gilby clarke? i thought that guy just died after GnR, hahaha. ive never really heard anything from him outside of guns and thats all rythm anyways, hes kinda overshadowed by slash. 
jason is a pretty tight bassist too, and tommy is just... well tommy. it should be interesting, i'll watch it.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

I have a couple of gilby's solo albums. they're killer.


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

I like this one.
Watched only bits of INXS.
Looked more like a fashion parade to me.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Jaggery said:


> I like this one.
> Watched only bits of INXS.
> Looked more like a fashion parade to me.


Brooks cloths were nice.  IMO, the best part of the INXS version was the house band. They rocked. Raph's tone was spectacular, but then how could it not be when he was using Gibson Historics and Bad Cat and Bogner amplifiers.


----------

